
The Inside Story Behind Uber’s Colorful Redesign - uptown
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-inside-story-behind-ubers-colorful-redesign/
======
nailer
Uber looks like a classy app, this looks cheap.

But that's what they want, and the best direction for their company. Silver is
luxury: like Uber before UberX.

The new logo is a throw bag of bright 70s/80s colors and 70s/80s geometric
design is the cheap transportation you know and love. It looks like a billion
'metro' rail lines or taxi cab logos. Which is what they want: a cheap mass
transit app for everyone.

~~~
thecosas
Not just that; it also gives them flexibility to expand into other "logistics"
areas and have related branding without it all looking the same.

------
untilHellbanned
WTF. Terrible. Jump the shark.

------
PhilWright
It seems that Uber has now joined Google and Yahoo in spending a crazy amount
of time and resources in changing their logo. Not only that but they then blog
about it with a story that makes it sound like they just completed the
Manhattan project. Chill dudes, just spend 2 hours every 10 years getting it
refreshed and move on. Anything more is just design porn.

